# Favorite Moisturizing CP Soap



## jcatblum (Oct 11, 2013)

Some recipes I have tried leave my skin feeling dry, I have well water so I know that is also a factor. This is the most moisturizing CP soap I have tried to date

Ingredients: 

50%. olive oil 

20%  oz. coconut oil 

20% . palm oil 

10% . shea butter 

32% water 

30.169%  lye concentration  (soap calc)


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 11, 2013)

Soap is cleansing by nature, not moisturizing.
If it strips your skin too much, try lowering the cleansing oils.
Shea doesn't do much for me. Replacing it with 8% castor and upping the olive oil by 2% could be an option too.


----------



## lsg (Oct 12, 2013)

I like to add cow's cream and aloe juice to make my soap more skin-friendly.


----------



## AshPea (Oct 13, 2013)

SoapQueen has a moisturizing soap which I made a few weeks ago. My boyfriend gets really dry and itchy in the winter so I made it with him in mind. Here's the link to that recipe: http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...cess-soap/my-favorite-cold-process-recipes-2/

I can't tell how it is yet, still needs a few more weeks to cure. On the other hand, I finally got to use my first batch in the shower yesterday and it's surprisingly smooth, rich and non drying! That one is 30% of each of olive, palm, coconut, and 10% of sweet almond oil with a 5% super fat. I'd highly recommend that recipe.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Saswede (Oct 13, 2013)

I consider OO and CO to be my "base oils", and add other oils to these depending on what I want from the soap ......  And my "go to" oils for moisturizing are shea butter, castor oil (I usually stick to around 5-6%), RBO, argan and sweet almond oil.  If I'm making a soap specifically for winter or dry skin though, I'd probably consider using a mixture of shea and cocoa butters ......  (Cocoa butter is great but it is comedogenic, so I generally use a low percentage - perhaps up to 10%, but usually lower than this.)


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## jcatblum (Oct 14, 2013)

I was wanting to try the soap queens recipe next. Just been trying to stick to tried & true recipes this past month since Christmas gifts are on my mind. I think I have had enough soap making until spring, but then again I have a shipment from NaturesGarden coming tomorrow. New scents always mean make new soap!


----------



## jcatblum (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions.
I believe I was out of castor oil when I tested this recipe. Soap Queens recipe is on my try soon list. NaturesGarden shipment arrives tomorrow, I am sure the package will force me into lots of soap making. 

My appliance repair man says that my water softner along with the properties of my well water causes my soap to be double strength. He told me to never use more than a tablespoon of soap at a time in my washing machine. Not sure how true his advice is, but I do wonder if I am a bad soap tester because of my water.


----------



## savonierre (Oct 14, 2013)

You might be sensitive to CO, I cannot use it, it leaves my skin dry tight and it just feels awful.


----------



## jcatblum (Oct 17, 2013)

savonierre said:


> You might be sensitive to CO, I cannot use it, it leaves my skin dry tight and it just feels awful.


That is something I never considered. I don't use any colorings in my soap since DD has reactions to blue & we have never figured out what type of blue. I decided to avoid all colorings, never even dabbled with natural colorings. Small things can cause our body to react in big ways.


----------



## maloga3 (Oct 26, 2013)

I love castor oil in my bars...the bubbles, along w/ conditioning are a must-have


----------



## CP_soapery (Nov 19, 2013)

Bump.. Same situation, trying to find a more moisturizing CP recipe. Just tried a new one with CO, Cocoa butter, Shea butter, and Castor oil. No fragrance to see how the recipe reacts alone, and also hoping to keep it from gelling (other than goats milk soap this is also a first), so it's in my fridge at this very moment. Curious to see what recipes others have found also


----------



## judymoody (Nov 19, 2013)

Soap does not moisturize.  I think you are referring to conditioning properties with respect to it being non-drying.

For me, the most important factors are reducing coconut oil and upping the superfat.  If your coconut oil is less than 20% and your superfat is above 8%, chances are it won't be drying.


----------



## jcatblum (Nov 25, 2013)

If I HP this recipe without superfatting after the cook the recipe is drying. 
 CP I hope you enjoy the batch you made! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 25, 2013)

You may want to up your superfat too.  I superfat 7-9% most the time.


----------



## jcatblum (Nov 26, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> Soap is cleansing by nature, not moisturizing.
> If it strips your skin too much, try lowering the cleansing oils.
> Shea doesn't do much for me. Replacing it with 8% castor and upping the olive oil by 2% could be an option too.



I tried this, HP. I withheld the castor until after the cook & ended up with DOS. May try it again without withholding the castor, but adding the oil at the end made my HP soap much smoother IMO.


----------

